# R.i.p. Bob Munden



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

One of my childhood heros has gone on home today. I hope when he gets to those pearly gates they quickly swing wide for the Fastest Man Alive.

He will be remembered as a showman, a consumate professional and a gentleman to talk too. I had been in discussion with him lately about a Vaquero and was just trying to save the 3 grand.

I am heartbroken. Condolences to Miss Becky, Natalie and Mitzi. He was a thing of beauty and I will miss him.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

As fast as he was I'm sure he'll pass the gates as soon as they open.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Bob segment starts at 2:19


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Jake. He was incredible. Stone cold serious.

"You ever seen anything like this before?" "Not that fast, no, I have not."


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

thats a real shame R.I.P bob


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nothing less than absolutely amazing.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a great shame, I'd never heard of Bob until this thread so thanks for making me aware of him Joe, and thanks for sharing the video Jake. He was a man with an unmistakeable talent that's for certain!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

As famous as he was, you could just call him up and have a chat. Very approachable. He even customized his cellphone pouch to make it easier to draw and open.

His gunsmithing skills were legendary.

FAQ:

Q: I can't decide who is more badass, you or Chuck Norris.

Bob says: Well, I'll tell you. In different ways, Chuck and I are both extremely badass. End of story. ;-)


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I also had never heard of this chap until now. What an incredible fella.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Awe, so sad. I had the good foortune of meeting Mr. Munden about 25 years ago. What a nice man he was. I got to go inside his motor home, and talk with him for awhile. R.I.P.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I enjoyed talking to him too. He was sharp when I spoke to him a month or so ago. He dug slingshots, so he was even coooler in my book.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I bet he would have given DGUI a run for his money with a SS!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Williams said:


> I bet he would have given DGUI a run for his money with a SS!


Don't know about that, Jim. I sent links to Darrell's and my Jelly Drop shots. According to his wife he was impressed. 
He mentioned shooting a slingshot when I spoke to him, but I never pressed it. I was trying not to sound like a goon and we were talking about a fast draw rig, so I did my best to keep it on point. But anyone who's spoken to me knows I can wander a bit.
I guess your right though. If he was into slingshots he'd probably outshoot us all. He was a rare man.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, this is news to me. His shooting videos are what got me into revolver shooting. What an amazing man! R.I.P.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A great loss! I talked to Dgui awhile back and ask why he had not done a Guinness world record attempt. he said it was the cost. If he would agree maybe we could, as a sponsoring group, support him to do this. I think that we have enough members on the forum to raise the required money to do it. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> A great loss! I talked to Dgui awhile back and ask why he had not done a Guinness world record attempt. he said it was the cost. If he would agree maybe we could, as a sponsoring group, support him to do this. I think that we have enough members on the forum to raise the required money to do it. -- Tex


I concur! I have a little walkin' money I'd let walk to the beat of that drum and fife. 
Good idea, Tex.


----------

